# Visa Processing Time - Subclass 189



## Nalin (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Folks..

I just got to know that the visa processing time has again changed.

Last year visa subclass 189 was a priority 4 that would take minimum of 4 weeks to get a case officer assigned. Later this year, I noticed that the timeframe changed from 4 to 7 weeks and I just checked today, the time has been changed to 10 weeks before an application is assigned a case officer.

please visit the following site for more information:

Client Service Charter
and
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Your comments are most welcome.

Thanks.
Nalin.


----------



## dbs (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Nalin,

Can you tell me how long it takes to get final nod for immigration after application has been lodged ?
Curious to know as I have lodged my application in 3rd week of dec. 2012

thxs
DBS


----------



## Nalin (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi BS...

I dont know myself...will have to just wait and see i guess.

Nalin.


----------

